# Moms Brisket



## GB (Dec 9, 2004)

This is one of my favorite things my mom makes. I never realized how basic this recipe really is. This is the recipe right from her mouth...

Brisket:
brown on top of stove with chopped onion and a little garlic 
put in oven pan. Pour 1 whole bottle of bbq sauce over meat. fill bottle with water to swish out rest of the sauce and pour over meat.
cover tightly with foil and roast on 325 oven for several hours-depending on the size-till tender. Test with a fork after a few hours. I usually add carrots and or potatoes to the pan. 
I'll usually turn it over once during the process


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2004)

that sounds good gb. i like the "swishing" method. waste not want not.


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Buckytom!

When I make this I will swirl. I don't "swish"


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2004)

lol, gb. me too. "not that there's anything wrong with it"...


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2004)

Well said!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 9, 2004)

GB: what is your mom's barbeque sauce she prefers?  I know that makes a difference.  Want to make it as good as 'mom' Oh, thanks.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 9, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2004)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> GB: what is your mom's barbeque sauce she prefers?  I know that makes a difference.  Want to make it as good as 'mom' Oh, thanks.



I just asked her and she said she likes the hickory smoke flavor-any brand. Sometimes she adds liquid smoke.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks GB, I love collecting these brisket recipes. I will try your moms. I got one today using a bottle of Heinz Chili Sauce.
One thing for sure, brisket needs TIME,sometimes up to 5 hours if they are big.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> One thing for sure, brisket needs TIME,sometimes up to 5 hours if they are big.


Yes that is very true. Mom usually made a pretty small one.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 10, 2004)

GB one thing Mom knows how to cook the best for her family.,  Tell her special thanks from one who knew her mom cooked the best.  Give her big hug for me.  Wish I could do the same to my mom.  No matter how long she has been gone still miss her.  Especially when she knew how to cook so well.  They are 'special' gift.  Tell her thanks from me.


----------



## GB (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks ITK! I will do that. That is very kind of you. I am seeing her Sunday for Chanukah dinner (potato latkes) so Maybe I will even show her this thread. That would make her very happy


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 26, 2004)

GB tell you mom thanks for sharing her recipe.  The family thought it was delicious and as usual when it is good they want more.  Takes fairly long time to bake so now they ask why I didn't fix more?  I fixed it with mashed potatoes, bean salad, and some carrots.  i think maybe barbeque beans would have went better than mashed potatoes.  Will try that NEXT time but monitoring the brisket confines me more than I want to be.  At least that was my gift for Christmas to the family.  They do appreciate it but as I have said so often this kitchen is not very big and I am SO limited.  Plus another fridge would be helpful. Something so necessary and not big even though it is biggest side by side they make.  I am fortunate that I have breezeway that I put lot of stuff out there.  I often wonder what people think when they first visit.  Seeing my kitchen I am sure answers many of their questions.  Got to do what you got to do, right?  Oh, I had pecan pie and rhubarb strawberry pie for dessert.  They didn't really eat the dessert because they loved the brisket.


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks ITK! It will make her very happy to hear how much everyone liked it. I will certainly pass that complement on to her


----------

